

Show HN: Real-time filesharing site - chmod775
http://volafile.io/r/BCcsa6

======
bthornbury
This was up on the front page a couple months back.

------
gkoberger
My first thought was "Anonymous image uploads? Welp, this'll be used for
porn." And clicking a link or two confirmed that.

This might work well for a private invite-only community, however opening it
up to a larger community (even HN) is going to result in people seeing stuff
they didn't want to see.

~~~
chmod775
I'm trying my best to moderate it to a SFW level, which I usually don't do
with the rest of the site.

------
aw3c2
Just like before
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6670113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6670113)

Warning, trolls are uploading things that might count as cp. Don't visit,
don't click.

~~~
chmod775
Don't worry, I'm there moderating, deleting and banning. Keeping it SFW.

